# Verizon and the Nexus 4



## Kprz24 (Sep 22, 2011)

​
*How much do you want the Nexus 4?*

Not enough to switch from Verizon7157.72%Im switching carriers for it5242.28%


----------



## Kprz24 (Sep 22, 2011)

Since any thread relatively similar isn't allowed ... As we all know there is no CDMA or LTE support in the Nexus 4 and there seems to be no plans on changing that. So are you going to part ways with Verizon to buy this phone or is it a deal breaker?

I am considering starting a petition towards Verizon for not getting the Nexus 4 would any of you be interested? Have any ideas on wording?


----------



## bagheadinc (Jun 8, 2012)

I'd never choose a carrier based on a phone.


----------



## grooves12 (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm not switching specifically for this phone, but I am switching because I'm tired of their horrible customer unfriendly policies. Their new share everything plans are overly expensive and I will be forced to switch to one once i am due for an upgrade. Instead I will port five lines to another carrier likely to tmobile since they actually give a discount if you bring your own hardware.


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

Since I am one of the grandfathered Unlimited data users switching isn't an option. (for me anyway)

Do I want the N4? OH HELL YEA! But unless it comes to VZW I'll be sticking with my GNex. Keeping an eye on the HTC DROID DNA/ J Butterfly/ HTC DLX/ whatever they wanna call it.


----------



## drose6102 (Aug 14, 2011)

Verizon has been continuously rustling my jimmies. From their locked down phones, blocking Google walet, forcing new customers on shared plans, over priced plans which they try to justify with unlimited text and voice, and their tv commercials that only tell half the truth and mislead customers, I have had enough.

I just ordered a tmobile sim and will be trying monthly 4G. If the service doesn't work for my needs I will be going with AT&T straight talk. I thank the Nexus 4 for giving me that last reason to branch out and take a chance with another carrier. I will choose the carrier that works best in my area.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mcf517 (Dec 20, 2011)

I can be pretty impulsive, but the etf is what might make me stay with vzw. I am also grandfathered into unlimited data, but the two places I use it the most, home and work, don't have good 4g coverage. So the no 4g thing and unlimited data just don't really affect me in my situation. I'm estimating my etf is 200 bucks, which is swaying me to stay. If custom roms can make my phone feel up to date, I might be able to control my impulsive nature, might...

I know many people are perfectly content with the gnex, but I'm obsessed with getting it to run as smooth as iOS. the s4 and 2gb of ram should help scratch that itch. I've read hardware acceleration takes up a lot of ram so perhaps I'll get less stutters with the s4.

I have to admit, I'm totally envious of how nicely windows phone and ios run... and the n4 might bridge that gap a bit. It's a pretty irrational reason for switching carriers to get this phone considering the etf, but I'm not claiming to be all that bright, honestly...

Oh, and I'd love to stick it to vzw...


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm personally not even bothering with the Nexus 4. LG has never been known for good hardware or anything, and I don't know how well they are with timely updates to the Android OS. Besides, I never liked LG to begin with.. I would like to have a Nexus phone, but from what I heard from the Galaxy Nexus, it has swayed me to not get it, even on Verizon.

For now, I'm sticking to Verizon since we get a discount based on where my mom works anyway. Besides, another reason I wouldn't switch is because Verizon has better coverage in my area, unlike AT&T who I was with for several years. Horrible customer service and them trying to make me seem like an idiot trying to paint me as someone who doesn't know what they're talking about really insults me. (and for the record, I do know what I'm talking about 99% of the time) That's why I ditched AT&T for good and have been good on Verizon since. I don't like their policies as much as the next person, but let's face it, their coverage is far better where I live. May differ in other areas, so opinions are just that.

One last note, I'm not totally bothered by the locked/encrypted bootloader situation. Is it a setback for development? Sure. Do I care? Not really. As long as I can flash an AOSP ROM on a Motorola phone eventually, its fine by me. Kernel updates, kexec, and all that don't bother me all that much for my phone. That's why I don't really care about the bootloader situation.


----------



## dnyor93 (Jun 23, 2011)

Add an '' I'm 16 and can't do sh*t about it /: "


----------



## vanhoud (Jan 7, 2012)

TwinShadow said:


> I'm personally not even bothering with the Nexus 4. LG has never been known for good hardware or anything, and I don't know how well they are with timely updates to the Android OS.. .


It's getting a little tiresome to constantly see people saying they wouldn't think about getting the nexus 4 because LG never makes good hardware. Isn't it possible they could? Especially when Google is involved in the Q&A process? Every nexus 4 review I've read says the build quality is exceptional

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

vanhoud said:


> It's getting a little tiresome to constantly see people saying they wouldn't think about getting the nexus 4 because LG never makes good hardware. Isn't it possible they could? Especially when Google is involved in the Q&A process? Every nexus 4 review I've read says the build quality is exceptional
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Sounds to me that everyone just wants a reason to hate it. I have hated LG ever since I dropped $600 on the Dare! (wtf right?) But that doesn't mean I'm going to hate the N4 just because LG made it. Keep the past in the past people. Google is directly involved with this phone meaning, the software will be great AND the hardware will be great!


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

TwinShadow said:


> I'm personally not even bothering with the Nexus 4. LG has never been known for good hardware or anything, and I don't know how well they are with timely updates to the Android OS. Besides, I never liked LG to begin with.. I would like to have a Nexus phone, but from what I heard from the Galaxy Nexus, it has swayed me to not get it, even on Verizon.
> 
> For now, I'm sticking to Verizon since we get a discount based on where my mom works anyway. Besides, another reason I wouldn't switch is because Verizon has better coverage in my area, unlike AT&T who I was with for several years. Horrible customer service and them trying to make me seem like an idiot trying to paint me as someone who doesn't know what they're talking about really insults me. (and for the record, I do know what I'm talking about 99% of the time) That's why I ditched AT&T for good and have been good on Verizon since. I don't like their policies as much as the next person, but let's face it, their coverage is far better where I live. May differ in other areas, so opinions are just that.
> 
> One last note, I'm not totally bothered by the locked/encrypted bootloader situation. Is it a setback for development? Sure. Do I care? Not really. As long as I can flash an AOSP ROM on a Motorola phone eventually, its fine by me. Kernel updates, kexec, and all that don't bother me all that much for my phone. That's why I don't really care about the bootloader situation.


The update comes from Google...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

idefiler6 said:


> The update comes from Google...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


It doesn't matter! LG SUCKS, LG HARDWARE SUCKS, etc. rage rant blah blah blah.


----------



## Don Serrot (Feb 11, 2012)

I was planning since long before it was announced that I'd be making the jump. Verizon has been making me madder and madder for the last few years now, the "next Nexus" has been part of my exit strategy for months now. I tried to talk my family into sticking with the plan we had, but they bought into the scam, and now that we have tiered data they aren't to thrilled about the planned change to VoLTE that Verizon is going to push in the future. I tried to look into alternatives for them, but they wanted to stick with what they knew. I'll let them do their own thing, and I'll go get what I want. Straight Talk and the Nexus 4 is for me!

As for all the LG hate, I used to have an LG EnV Touch, and while it wasn't quite the phone I wanted (stupid lieing Verizon goons...) it honestly served me well. My father even got one as his personal phone and it's still working great for him now. I'm gonna trust Google's judgement here (like I have come to do with lots of other things) and see for myself how this Nexus holds up for me.


----------



## Reno Skyy (May 7, 2012)

Am ditching sprint once this baby can be purchased cdma is awful and way to expensive for trash data speeds

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Getsome122 (Jun 10, 2011)

CaucasianAsian said:


> Sounds to me that everyone just wants a reason to hate it. I have hated LG ever since I dropped $600 on the Dare! (wtf right?) But that doesn't mean I'm going to hate the N4 just because LG made it. Keep the past in the past people. Google is directly involved with this phone meaning, the software will be great AND the hardware will be great!


I had a Dare. Was an exceptional phone for two yrs before I gave it to my then girlfriends daughter when I upgraded and she used it for another yr.

Personally have had no issues with anything LG I have ever bought.

But I sure wouldn't switch from Verizon to get a nexus 4. I wouldn't get the thing if Verizon was getting it. Ten seconds of going down its stats was enough to ensure that. Would buy an iPhone first.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WorldPeaceAndStuff (May 13, 2012)

I'm going to keep my Verizon nexus running since I have unlimited data but I'm also picking up one of these and going prepaid and see how that works out. We have 4g east of me and west of me but not where I live and spend the most time. It's like Verizon forgot to do one tower along the interstate and have no plans of ever putting one here where it's a dead zone. They have another 12 months to get it up.


----------



## quickstang (Feb 6, 2012)

Here is my situation.....

I am on Verizon & just got it in Jan because Sprint service sucked. Couldn't use the phone without roaming. We have 2 phones, 4GB data each & whatever the minutes are for the least amount (which is still too much)

EVEN with a discount, we pay $152 per month. That is ridiculous in my opinion.

The T-Mobile pre-paid is Unlim Data, txt & 100min. for $30

So now we have $60 for both phones & then the 911 tax. I don't use 100min so I could care less. If I do, i'll pay the extra 10cents/min if need be.

There is the $350 ETF per Verizon device, so Jan would make it $230 per phone. I sell my current Nexus & my wife's Rezound & cover some of that. Now i'm back to paying for a phone x2 at $350

$700 for the phones + $460 ETF= $1,160-$200 (I should be able to get that for both phones) $960

My cell phone bill drops $92/month, so by the time I sell the other two phones & make up the $92 difference, I come out at $1,104.

So in 1yr I save $144. Keep it longer & that's an extra $80/month in my pocket.

Lots of math, but I had to do that to see if it was worth it with the cost of new phones & an ETF. This all assumes I get no more that $200 for both phones.


----------



## reidoreilly (Oct 29, 2011)

Getsome122 said:


> I wouldn't get the thing if Verizon was getting it. Ten seconds of going down its stats was enough to ensure that. Would buy an iPhone first.


that doesn't make any sense


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Getsome122 said:


> I had a Dare. Was an exceptional phone for two yrs before I gave it to my then girlfriends daughter when I upgraded and she used it for another yr.
> 
> Personally have had no issues with anything LG I have ever bought.
> 
> ...


Then buy an iPhone.. Then tell me how much better the A6 is over a quad core S4. I have an iPhone 5 and a GS3, and I'll take my (dual core) S4 any day.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

Don Serrot said:


> I was planning since long before it was announced that I'd be making the jump. Verizon has been making me madder and madder for the last few years now, the "next Nexus" has been part of my exit strategy for months now.


yeah, that's me exactly. I've been with Verizon for over a decade, and I was a satisfied customer thanks to their great service up until about two, three years ago. now I'm pretty done with them. at least where I live, they don't have a significant coverage or speed advantage over anyone else...so, Nexus 4 unlocked and a little time auditioning the available HSPA+ providers is where I'm at when this contract is finished.


----------



## Southrncomfortjm (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm totally into this phone and I'm looking to ditch Verizon. I'll go with Solavei and start *making* money on my cell phone bill instead of spending it, and I'll do it all with the Nexus 4!


----------



## porterhouse (Jun 22, 2011)

reidoreilly said:


> that doesn't make any sense


His post made me scratch my head too lol I'm assuming he meant specs...and if he did...they are pretty good in my opinion. Minus the storage capacity. But I can deal with 16gb

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mcf517 (Dec 20, 2011)

CaucasianAsian said:


> It doesn't matter! LG SUCKS, LG HARDWARE SUCKS, etc. rage rant blah blah blah.


Oh man... Sorry to hear about dropping 600 beans on a dare. I had that phone too, but on contract. If you were expecting an iPhone, I could see the frustration, but that was true of all phones then. Times have changed and I'm assuming your irrational rage rants are you just venting and blowing off some steam. Haha, I would be pissed too if I blew 600 on a dare (Man, what were you thinking?). Maybe you'll support the nexus program regardless of past marred experiences. LG isn't on the top of my list either, but their latest crop of phones says something about the company's current attitude. If you don't... Hopefully the program evolves and gives you something next time around.

Completely off topic, but I'm digging the new swipe like keyboard! I don't think that I type much faster on it, but it's pleasant and less stressful. I worry less about making errors since I can see the words as I swipe them.


----------



## mcf517 (Dec 20, 2011)

Southrncomfortjm said:


> I'm totally into this phone and I'm looking to ditch Verizon. I'll go with Solavei and start *making* money on my cell phone bill instead of spending it, and I'll do it all with the Nexus 4!


Are you already off contact, or do you have an etf? I'm seriously considering shelling 200 bucks out for the etf... Really, really irrational and impulsive... Must exercise self control...


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

i'm going to wait until January. Rumor started by black_man_x on twitter that verizon will be getting a nexus then.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/262674338065551360


----------



## mcf517 (Dec 20, 2011)

TRE_588 said:


> i'm going to wait until January. Rumor started by black_man_x on twitter that verizon will be getting a nexus then.
> 
> https://twitter.com/...674338065551360


LTE version by then? Maybe google needed more time with LG to get a decent radio chipset with LTE in the phone without destroying the battery. There are a ton of other reasons, but I wonder if this was a factor in Google's decision. They obviously would prefer to get VZW customers on board later than never.

Oh this blows... I just used my wife's upgrade on the iphone 5... she was happy with her 4 and said I could use it... I just told her I'd leave VZW and let her have the 5, thinking VZW would just not get it.


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

mcf517 said:


> LTE version by then? Maybe google needed more time with LG to get a decent radio chipset with LTE in the phone without destroying the battery. There are a ton of other reasons, but I wonder if this was a factor in Google's decision. They obviously would prefer to get VZW customers on board later than never.
> 
> Oh this blows... I just used my wife's upgrade on the iphone 5... she was happy with her 4 and said I could use it... I just told her I'd leave VZW and let her have the 5, thinking VZW would just not get it.


My thinking is they wanted to wait until the qualcomm MDM9615M modem is more readily avaliable aka iphone 5 demand has dwindled considerably. That chip houses cdma/lte on one radio thus no need to switch back and forth between. Or they are waiting for VoLTE chips either way Janurary needs to hurry up.


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

mcf517 said:


> Oh man... Sorry to hear about dropping 600 beans on a dare. I had that phone too, but on contract. If you were expecting an iPhone, I could see the frustration, but that was true of all phones then. Times have changed and I'm assuming your irrational rage rants are you just venting and blowing off some steam. Haha, I would be pissed too if I blew 600 on a dare (Man, what were you thinking?). Maybe you'll support the nexus program regardless of past marred experiences. LG isn't on the top of my list either, but their latest crop of phones says something about the company's current attitude. If you don't... Hopefully the program evolves and gives you something next time around.
> 
> Completely off topic, but I'm digging the new swipe like keyboard! I don't think that I type much faster on it, but it's pleasant and less stressful. I worry less about making errors since I can see the words as I swipe them.


No no no. That post you quoted was just sarcasm. I was mocking the LG haters. Lol Even though I had bad experiences with the Dare it doesn't make me hate LG. I love the N4 to be honest. Just not enough to jump off my unlimited data with Verizon.

I'll wait patiently for the next Nexus that hots Verizon..... unless I get the DNA. lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

TRE_588 said:


> i'm going to wait until January. Rumor started by black_man_x on twitter that verizon will be getting a nexus then.
> 
> https://twitter.com/...674338065551360


I heard this from a different source, so i think this info is legit


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

jdkoreclipse said:


> I heard this from a different source, so i think this info is legit


you hear what device they will be using? or an LTE version of the n4?


----------



## BigShotProducer (Jun 6, 2011)

I won't be leaving vzw. Get a lot of discounts thru work and was grandfathered in on the unlimited data. We will just have to see what January brings...

@bigshotproducr or @Doctor_Droid via wtkr.com/drdroid


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

TRE_588 said:


> you hear what device they will be using? or an LTE version of the n4?


I've been told it is a N4.


----------



## Don Serrot (Feb 11, 2012)

If that rumor is true I'd wager Google wanted to push the GSM only version first to either gauge reactions or to get some people to push away from the carriers that have hindered the Nexus experience in the past. I'd even almost say the crying of the people that won't change but want a Nexus was enough to warrant them looking into making LTE work. It'll be a couple months before I am able to make the jump, so I'm just hoping for another price/storage bump like the Nexus 7 got. I'm still making the jump anyway when I can.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sn1p3r6992 (Jan 12, 2012)

I finally broke down today and decided I was going to sell my Gnex LTE and buy the N4 and do prepaid to save myself some money. My contract is up and now I am just waiting to see what I want to do....
I get home and start pricing prepaid on T-Mobile and At&t and realize that its not that much cheaper. I pay $84 a month by myself on Verizon with unlimited 4G and At&t is $65 with 1gb of data. Not worth it at all. I guess the best option I have is to just buy a Nexus 10 and tether it to my unlimited 4g. That way I satisfy my itch for a new google device and keep my good service.


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm sure im pulling strings at this but Samsung is rebranding them selfs and is rumored to be doing it in the month of January. What better way to show a rebranding than with a top flight nexus? http://www.channelnews.com.au/News/Business_News/J5F7E9J3


----------



## zerocool79346 (Jan 10, 2012)

Think we're probably grasping at straws this time.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dick Ripple (Jan 14, 2012)

I'll just bet that if Verizon gets a nexus in January it will be a lte equiped nexus 10 not a nexus4


----------



## rdoanecu (Jun 13, 2011)

jdkoreclipse said:


> I heard this from a different source, so i think this info is legit


Any chance you could add a little more to this? Appreciate you sharing it.


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

rdoanecu said:


> I'll just bet that if Verizon gets a nexus in January it will be a lte equiped nexus 10 not a nexus4


Highly unlikely that the the 4 will NOT be coming.

Also, thinking about it, where is the sprint version? Thats right, its in the same boat as vzw's. Sprint has had Nexi since the Crespo days and i dont think they are going to stop now. I know that this will be the same as vzw.

__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

I m extremely confident with this device coming to vzw, and rightfully so.


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

Well I sure hope so because I am torn between my lte unlimited data and the Google experience.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kprz24 (Sep 22, 2011)

jdkoreclipse said:


> Im not told much, and the info that i am given isnt really stuff that can all be shared, so my vague post is all i can give...all i can say is that there will be a vzw nexus 4


Definitely hope your right.

But I was thinking I should probably share my situation as well. Right now I have an upgrade waiting on my line been so for almost a year (used a different lines upgrade for my gnex)so no etf. I have unlimited data, I'm on a family plan, and I only pay for my line. So I'm not paying much and I have great service and unlimited data. What's keeping me back? The fact the Verizon offers unparalleled service ( I might just be brain washed but I actually believe this) and if it I went with any other carrier that offers unlimited data I would be getting throttled ( I use around 10GB a month). I would most likely be paying more for less going anywhere else but its really the coverage and unlimited data keeping me going. Let's hope Verizon gets the N4 but let's keep this thread about what your going to do if they don't.


----------



## Don Serrot (Feb 11, 2012)

If I was in that situation... I'd probably actually just say stick with the Galaxy Nexus. It's somewhat held back by Verizon, but then so would the Nexus 4 if they had it. You also still get LTE, removable battery, 32GB, and if the original Nexus One is able to have Jelly Bean installed on it I'm sure the Galaxy Nexus will be seeing updates (or at least ROMs) for years to come. The next best thing to this year's Nexus is last year's Nexus.


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

TRE_588 said:


> My thinking is they wanted to wait until the qualcomm MDM9615M modem is more readily avaliable aka iphone 5 demand has dwindled considerably. That chip houses cdma/lte on one radio thus no need to switch back and forth between. Or they are waiting for VoLTE chips either way Janurary needs to hurry up.


My wife has the iPhone 5. Not only does she get better speeds but she can go two days between charges on LTE.


----------



## xhaxol (Oct 30, 2011)

Went to a T-Mobile store today. 1000min, unlim text, unlim data , 2 smartphone $100 mo. I pay $152 for 2Gnexi at Verizon. They said they would waive activation and give me $100 credit on my bill for my $150 etf from Verizon. Even if service is not as good it's still $50 a month cheaper.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

xhaxol said:


> Went to a T-Mobile store today. 1000min, unlim text, unlim data , 2 smartphone $100 mo. I pay $152 for 2Gnexi at Verizon. They said they would waive activation and give me $100 credit on my bill for my $150 etf from Verizon. Even if service is not as good it's still $50 a month cheaper.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Is that a value plan where you bring in your own phone?


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

yeah, I'm planning to ditch Verizon and at least start with T-Mobile after buying an unlocked Nexus 4. their pricing is great if you bring your own device and need data more than minutes or texts, and from what I've read, even if you end up getting throttled the connection is still pretty fast.


----------



## -iD (Jun 28, 2011)

xhaxol said:


> Went to a T-Mobile store today. 1000min, unlim text, unlim data , 2 smartphone $100 mo. I pay $152 for 2Gnexi at Verizon. They said they would waive activation and give me $100 credit on my bill for my $150 etf from Verizon. Even if service is not as good it's still $50 a month cheaper.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


$50 may cover the cost of finding a wireless connection or pay phone when you can't get data inside your house or make a phone call more than 20 miles outside a major metropolitan area, but not the irritation...


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Not a chance I'll be leaving Verizon. I prefer to be able to make calls and send texts whenever and wherever I want instead of asking the person next to me if they have any signal. I'll gladly pay more instead of sacrificing network coverage.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

If they drop the price of it eventually by 50-100 or so, I might pick it up and use a prepaid service on it just to test out how Tmobile or AT&T is around here while keeping my Gnexus as my main phone. Eventually I want to switch, but no rush and might as well test it out to see if I should first for a while.


----------



## CBMC (Jun 23, 2011)

yarly said:


> If they drop the price of it eventually by 50-100 or so, I might pick it up and use a prepaid service on it just to test out how Tmobile or AT&T is around here while keeping my Gnexus as my main phone. Eventually I want to switch, but no rush and might as well test it out to see if I should first for a while.


 That is what I was thinking. Then if there was a problem with t-mobiles network (which I fully expect) I can sell the phone after a month or 2. Don't known of it is worth it, beings that I really don't want to give up unlimited lte data, but I really have a yearning to try the new nexus.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

I've said it before and elsewhere, but I personally don't expect Verizon to be honoring their old unlimited data plans all that much longer. besides, you can get unlimited HSPA+ data from T-Mobile pretty cheap, which still offers good speeds.


----------



## CBMC (Jun 23, 2011)

number5toad said:


> I've said it before and elsewhere, but I personally don't expect Verizon to be honoring their old unlimited data plans all that much longer. besides, you can get unlimited HSPA+ data from T-Mobile pretty cheap, which still offers good speeds.


Once they go I will probably go. I agree they will cut it off at some point. Though the way they have set it up forces most people off of it, except for the full price phone buyers, which are far and few between on Verizon.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kendall316 (Mar 28, 2012)

number5toad said:


> I've said it before and elsewhere, but I personally don't expect Verizon to be honoring their old unlimited data plans all that much longer. besides, you can get unlimited HSPA+ data from T-Mobile pretty cheap, which still offers good speeds.


Only thing is tmobiles coverage sucks. I live in capital region of new York and T-Mobile only comes in for about half the area. That goes for data and just regular old cell signal where you can't even make a call I've had them before but you go outside the city of Albany and you don't get service. Only reason why I've stuck with Verizon. I personally think I'm gonna go to at&t


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

I mostly mentioned T-Mobile because their pre-paid pricing is better, and they have up to 42Mbps downstream on their HSPA+ network in some areas - AT&T stops at 21. which - let's be honest - is still good speed, it's just maybe not enough for the LTE spoiled.

here in NYC, I hear worse things about AT&T's coverage than T-Mobile...of course, with an unlocked phone, you'd be free to go back and forth as much as you wanted or needed.

leaving Verizon is only partially about the price and the phone for me, it's a principle thing. they've come to represent everything that's backwards and awful for American wireless customers, and I'm basically not cool with it any more. I don't expect other people to feel the same way as me, and I get that lots of people live in areas where coverage dictates their choices more than it does mine. just saying - it's worth investigating if you're interested in the phone.


----------



## droid2drummer (Aug 24, 2011)

CaucasianAsian said:


> Sounds to me that everyone just wants a reason to hate it. I have hated LG ever since I dropped $600 on the Dare! (wtf right?) But that doesn't mean I'm going to hate the N4 just because LG made it. Keep the past in the past people. Google is directly involved with this phone meaning, the software will be great AND the hardware will be great!


Thanks. Your comment was more on my thoughts. Innovation from lg has actually been quiet but in a big way existing. This is why Google chose lg over Sammy. Think about it...Google. Hiring a shit company? Bah. I doubt it. And I'll add that lg was the only company that would give Google more than what they wanted. .

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

number5toad said:


> I mostly mentioned T-Mobile because their pre-paid pricing is better, and they have up to 42Mbps downstream on their HSPA+ network in some areas - AT&T stops at 21. which - let's be honest - is still good speed, it's just maybe not enough for the LTE spoiled.
> 
> here in NYC, I hear worse things about AT&T's coverage than T-Mobile...of course, with an unlocked phone, you'd be free to go back and forth as much as you wanted or needed.
> 
> leaving Verizon is only partially about the price and the phone for me, it's a principle thing. they've come to represent everything that's backwards and awful for American wireless customers, and I'm basically not cool with it any more. I don't expect other people to feel the same way as me, and I get that lots of people live in areas where coverage dictates their choices more than it does mine. just saying - it's worth investigating if you're interested in the phone.


That's basically me in a nutshell. I hate Verizon's policies, but I love their coverage. They're (I think at least, don't quote me) the largest provider in the US, and they charge the most. You would think that would ensure our unlimited data indefinitely, at LEAST for grandfathered customers, but obviously that's not the case. They make a policy, then 3 months later after everyone is content, switch it around. However, everything I hear about Sprint and T-Mobile around here (Cleveland suburbs) sucks, and going to AT&T would only save me maybe $10/month or so, but I would lose the unlimited data I'm grandfathered into now.


----------



## xhaxol (Oct 30, 2011)

nhat said:


> Not a chance I'll be leaving Verizon. I prefer to be able to make calls and send texts whenever and wherever I want instead of asking the person next to me if they have any signal. I'll gladly pay more instead of sacrificing network coverage.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

I went to Walmart and picked up a prepaid T-Mobile exhibit on the prepaid $30 plan. So far it works everywhere I have gone outskirts of Spokane and City. Tested three speed and I get around 5mbs down 1-2 Mbps up. And this is HSDPA 21. My friends HSDPA 42 sgs3 gets around 10mbps at my house while my lte gnex gets about 8mbps. Driving to Seattle in the morning going to test it further. If it works well in switching. The Gal at T-Mobile said that their value plans can roam on att so that may help with coverage. Also the unlimited data is not throttled on tmo


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

I'd be very interested to know how it works for you in Seattle - that's one of the four cities I spend the most time in, and the only one where I don't know someone on T-Mobile already.



sfreemanoh said:


> That's basically me in a nutshell. I hate Verizon's policies, but I love their coverage. They're (I think at least, don't quote me) the largest provider in the US, and they charge the most. You would think that would ensure our unlimited data indefinitely, at LEAST for grandfathered customers, but obviously that's not the case. They make a policy, then 3 months later after everyone is content, switch it around. However, everything I hear about Sprint and T-Mobile around here (Cleveland suburbs) sucks, and going to AT&T would only save me maybe $10/month or so, but I would lose the unlimited data I'm grandfathered into now.


I don't even think they needed to keep unlimited data, necessarily, but their price per GB structure on the new shared plans is laughable, especially considering the $40 ($40!!) per smartphone charge. at that price, and the rate you can chew through data doing the things they advertise on LTE, and considering there's not even an option for separate data if you have more than one device on the plan...there's just no reason the lowest tier shouldn't be more like 5 or 10GB.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

I could never part with my unlimited data big red line, as much as I DO want that N4. I use anywhere from 30-50 GBs/month. I would get raped with any other carrier...

Hope the January nexus rumors are true as well. That would be my next...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> I could never part with my unlimited data big red line, as much as I DO want that N4. I use anywhere from 30-50 GBs/month. I would get raped with any other carrier...
> 
> Hope the January nexus rumors are true as well. That would be my next...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I'm in the same boat. I am only 1 week in my cycle and I've used almost 30GB. Can't get rid of this unlimited 4G. It's mah crack!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

Just thought I would share my opinion/situation. I am on my in-laws plan and we have 6 lines on that plan. Only 2 of which are smart phones (me and my wife). She only uses about 4 or 5 gigs a month where I use closer to 40 on a heavy month. She has unlimited on an iPhone 4s and I have unlimited on a galaxy Nexus. Were both have upgrades in December and she will probably upgrade the iPhone 5 and do the share everything since her brother will be more than likely getting his first smart phone. I am currently looking into getting an s3 or RAZR HD off eBay to keep unlimited. But as soon as Verizon axes unlimited I will switch to straight talk. Probably grab an unlocked s3 to use on ST if the time comes. Like many of you I am just so sick of Verizon and as crazy as it sounds Verizon putting their logo on the note 2s home button was the last straw.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drose6102 (Aug 14, 2011)

fakiesk8r333 said:


> Like many of you I am just so sick of Verizon and as crazy as it sounds Verizon putting their logo on the note 2s home button was the last straw.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I couldn't believe they did that. Even if can be removed, it's the fact that every time you look at your phone and use it, you will be reminded who overcharges the crap out of you.

Currently testing tmobile monthly 4G with a friends old gsm galaxy Nexus. I will keep my Verizon Nexus until I find a suitable carrier, prepaid is the way to go.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

drose6102 said:


> I couldn't believe they did that. Even if can be removed, it's the fact that every time you look at your phone and use it, you will be reminded who overcharges the crap out of you.
> 
> Currently testing tmobile monthly 4G with a friends old gsm galaxy Nexus. I will keep my Verizon Nexus until I find a suitable carrier, prepaid is the way to go.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Yea that thoroughly ticked me off. And it sucks because I really wanted to upgrade to that phone and because of that I just can't out of principle. Wish I knew a friend with a gsm phone I could borrow.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Yeah I really hate vzw.I won't even go into a Verizon store but the coverage in my area is bar none. I've had too many bad experiences with bad coverage so I'll pay a little extra for piece of mind. I so badly want the n4 but my gnex does everything I want flawlessly, plus it's just damn beautiful. Jb makes it just as if not smoother than iOS(which I had and hated every hipster second of it). Buy if vzw does get an n4 lte I'd probably have to figure something out. (Someone mite not be getting a birthday present this year

I don't need no stinking signature


----------



## quickstang (Feb 6, 2012)

CaucasianAsian said:


> I'm in the same boat. I am only 1 week in my cycle and I've used almost 30GB. Can't get rid of this unlimited 4G. It's mah crack!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


How in the hell do you accomplish that? I assume you have no wifi anywhere & you stream hours of video & download tons of porn.

I mean 4GB per day is 28GB in a week. You must have tons of time on your hands.

Sent from my 4.1.2 JB Beast
I can killz iPhone?


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

quickstang said:


> How in the hell do you accomplish that? I assume you have no wifi anywhere & you stream hours of video & *download tons of porn*.
> 
> I mean 4GB per day is 28GB in a week. You must have tons of time on your hands.
> 
> ...


----------



## -iD (Jun 28, 2011)

Ooo, a lefty. Gettin' some strange... ;-)

tap'd on my Google Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Don Serrot (Feb 11, 2012)

I always wonder about that too, people saying they use 30+GB that's... quite a bit of data. Only thing I can think is like... on the go MMO tethering through a laptop or something.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

Don Serrot said:


> I always wonder about that too, people saying they use 30+GB that's... quite a bit of data. Only thing I can think is like... on the go MMO tethering through a laptop or something.


thats exactly where my usage comes from. if i didnt tether it would prob br closer to 10gb, maybe not even that much.


----------



## quickstang (Feb 6, 2012)

Don Serrot said:


> I always wonder about that too, people saying they use 30+GB that's... quite a bit of data. Only thing I can think is like... on the go MMO tethering through a laptop or something.


And remember, his is in a week. Tethering or my original post was my guess. That's still tons of data. If I'm at home it's Wi-Fi. Work, Wi-Fi unless the signal sucks or a site is blocked.

So if he tethers 30GB per week, where is it done he can't use Wi-Fi?

Just curious

Sent from my 4.1.2 JB Beast
I can killz iPhone?


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

quickstang said:


> How in the hell do you accomplish that? I assume you have no wifi anywhere & you stream hours of video & download tons of porn.
> 
> I mean 4GB per day is 28GB in a week. You must have tons of time on your hands.
> 
> ...


My home internet connection is 1.2MB D / .3MB U. My phone can do 12MB D / 10MB U. Needless to say my phone is what I'm going to tether to at all times. My BF3 wasn't working right the other day so I had to reinstall it. But, my game disk is messed up so I had to manually download all of it. ~17GB. I also downloaded DLC for Skyrim. My GF and I watch anime on Crunchyroll at which time I stream in 1080p.

I think you can see how I accrued so much data use. Normally I wouldn't use so much so fast but that BF3 install + update was a killer.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickstang (Feb 6, 2012)

CaucasianAsian said:


> My home internet connection is 1.2MB D / .3MB U. My phone can do 12MB D / 10MB U. Needless to say my phone is what I'm going to tether to at all times. My BF3 wasn't working right the other day so I had to reinstall it. But, my game disk is messed up so I had to manually download all of it. ~17GB. I also downloaded DLC for Skyrim. My GF and I watch anime on Crunchyroll at which time I stream in 1080p.
> 
> I think you can see how I accrued so much data use. Normally I wouldn't use so much so fast but that BF3 install + update was a killer.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


That's some crappy internet speed. Is that cause you don't want to pay for faster speeds or that you can't get faster speeds in your area?

I can also only imagine how hot the phone gets running that data.

Sent from my 4.1.2 JB Beast
I can killz iPhone?


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

quickstang said:


> That's some crappy internet speed. Is that cause you don't want to pay for faster speeds or that you can't get faster speeds in your area?
> 
> I can also only imagine how hot the phone gets running that data.
> 
> ...


I can't get faster speeds. I live in the boonies, dirt roads, and cows kinda thing.

But if I put my phone in the stair well between the basement and upstairs I get 4G. lol

The stairwell tends to stay on the cold side so I don't think it gets TOO hot. Well, not hot enough for me to be worried about it.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

CaucasianAsian said:


> My home internet connection is 1.2MB D / .3MB U. My phone can do 12MB D / 10MB U. Needless to say my phone is what I'm going to tether to at all times. My BF3 wasn't working right the other day so I had to reinstall it. But, my game disk is messed up so I had to manually download all of it. ~17GB. I also downloaded DLC for Skyrim. My GF and I watch anime on Crunchyroll at which time I stream in 1080p.
> 
> I think you can see how I accrued so much data use. Normally I wouldn't use so much so fast but that BF3 install + update was a killer.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


And you are on unlimited? This is why carriers are killing/have killed unlimited data.


----------



## erockk13 (Sep 14, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> And you are on unlimited? This is why carriers are killing/have killed unlimited data.


No, carriers eliminated unlimited cuz its just another cap they can place to fuck ppl over with when they go.over.. As I recall, one of them stated that 98% of users don't hit more than 2gigs a month anyway.. When most of us are paying $80-$120$ a month for this service, I think anyone is justified to wanna use their service to the full extent.. I'm sure the CEO and stockholders arent hurting at all just cuz he's using lots of data.. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

erockk13 said:


> No, carriers eliminated unlimited cuz its just another cap they can place to fuck ppl over with when they go.over.. As I recall, one of them stated that 98% of users don't hit more than 2gigs a month anyway.. When most of us are paying $80-$120$ a month for this service, I think anyone is justified to wanna use their service to the full extent.. I'm sure the CEO and stockholders arent hurting at all just cuz he's using lots of data..
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


That's the right mentality to have. Anyways not going to argue this topic. Just stating my opinion. Carry on.


----------



## WorldPeaceAndStuff (May 13, 2012)

erockk13 said:


> No, carriers eliminated unlimited cuz its just another cap they can place to fuck ppl over with when they go.over.. As I recall, one of them stated that 98% of users don't hit more than 2gigs a month anyway.. When most of us are paying $80-$120$ a month for this service, I think anyone is justified to wanna use their service to the full extent.. I'm sure the CEO and stockholders arent hurting at all just cuz he's using lots of data..
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


This much is true. If ppl clogging the network was bad Verizon wouldn't have the money they have now. Or the best lte service of all carriers bar none.


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

CaucasianAsian said:


> My home internet connection is 1.2MB D / .3MB U. My phone can do 12MB D / 10MB U. Needless to say my phone is what I'm going to tether to at all times. My BF3 wasn't working right the other day so I had to reinstall it. But, my game disk is messed up so I had to manually download all of it. ~17GB. I also downloaded DLC for Skyrim. My GF and I watch anime on Crunchyroll at which time I stream in 1080p.
> 
> I think you can see how I accrued so much data use. Normally I wouldn't use so much so fast but that BF3 install + update was a killer.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Sup, thanks for exemplifying the root cause of the carriers taking action against unlimited data.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

CaucasianAsian said:


> I can't get faster speeds. I live in the boonies, dirt roads, and cows kinda thing.
> 
> But if I put my phone in the stair well between the basement and upstairs I get 4G. lol


It makes no sense that you have LTE coverage but can't get faster broadband lol.


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

nhat said:


> It makes no sense that you have LTE coverage but can't get faster broadband lol.


You're telling me. Bellsouth won't give us anything faster and Charter only runs to the END of our dirt road. Apparently we are too far from their node and they aren't willing to install one closer unless we pay for it. So I don't have any other choice ATM.

<3 Everyone that is bitching about how ( I'm ) the reason Verzion did away with unlimited data. If you really believe that the 2% of us that use heavy data is the reason they stopped compared to I don't know...say...to make more money from the 98% of customers that barely use 5GB a month? You must be blind as a bat.

Fun fact. Verizon didn't supply me with 4G coverage until a few months ago, around August. Last I heard Verizon cut unlimited way before then.









They can throttle me if they want, I would understand. But until then don't mind me while I use my UNLIMITED data plan to do whatever the hell I want to with it.

GOML, GG, and QQ.


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

I hope it comes to Verizon too. I have Unlimited Data on Verizon and won't give it up. If it does indeed come to Verizon, I'll use my father's upgrade to get the phone instead of my upgrade thus get around the unlimited data switch-out.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

trparky said:


> I hope it comes to Verizon too. I have Unlimited Data on Verizon and won't give it up. If it does indeed come to Verizon, I'll use my father's upgrade to get the phone instead of my upgrade thus get around the unlimited data switch-out.


so if you use an upgrade from a line that doesnt have data on a smartphone does that line need to add data to get the upgrade?


----------



## Bryanjg0275 (Jul 10, 2012)

CaucasianAsian said:


> I'm in the same boat. I am only 1 week in my cycle and I've used almost 30GB. Can't get rid of this unlimited 4G. It's mah crack!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Do you pay for tether? Because if not then you are the consumer that is directly causing Verizon to tighten policies and ruining unlimited for everyone else. Its just abuse. Why on earth do you need 30gb of phone data a month? Honestly.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## quickstang (Feb 6, 2012)

Bryanjg0275 said:


> Do you pay for tether? Because if not then you are the consumer that is directly causing Verizon to tighten policies and ruining unlimited for everyone else. Its just abuse. Why on earth do you need 30gb of phone data a month? Honestly.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


We already discussed the 30GB of data like 5 days ago. You're a little late to the game. Read a handful of posts after his & you'll see the answer.

Sent from my 4.1.2 JB Beast
I can killz iPhone?


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

Bryanjg0275 said:


> Do you pay for tether? Because if not then you are the consumer that is directly causing Verizon to tighten policies and ruining unlimited for everyone else. Its just abuse. Why on earth do you need 30gb of phone data a month? Honestly.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


^ I dont need to repeat myself twice. Thank you quickstang.


----------



## Don Serrot (Feb 11, 2012)

We get it, we get it. Boonies, cows, magical LTE signal by placing phone in the rafters, instant internet upgrade. Everyone leave the poor guy alone now cause I think the topic is drifting more than a car in one of those underground racing games. XD


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

Don Serrot said:


> We get it, we get it. Boonies, cows, magical LTE signal by placing phone in the rafters, instant internet upgrade. Everyone leave the poor guy alone now cause I think the topic is drifting more than a car in one of those underground racing games. XD


[email protected] magical LTE signal by placing phone in the rafters. XD

ANYWAY, IF the N4 were to come to Verizon what do you think the chances are that the internal memory would get an upgrade? I could adjust to 16GB but it is always nice to have that extra space to play with.


----------



## Ichisan76 (Nov 16, 2012)

This phone might make or break LG. But not worth jumping ship over it

Sent From A Galaxy Far Away


----------



## quickstang (Feb 6, 2012)

Ichisan76 said:


> This phone might make or break LG. But not worth jumping ship over it
> 
> Sent From A Galaxy Far Away


How about the HTC Droid DNA?

But I agree. As much as I want to leave Verizon for the price, the coverage is just to good to sacrifice, so i'll be waiting for something when my contract is up. It's not even a year yet, but with all of the AOKP nightlies & settings, I pretty much have my Nexus how I like it, it runs great & I can't complain about it really. I see it lasting another year. I don't feel anything is TRULY worth upgrading for at the moment.


----------



## drose6102 (Aug 14, 2011)

quickstang said:


> How about the HTC Droid DNA?
> 
> But I agree. As much as I want to leave Verizon for the price, the coverage is just to good to sacrifice, so i'll be waiting for something when my contract is up. It's not even a year yet, but with all of the AOKP nightlies & settings, I pretty much have my Nexus how I like it, it runs great & I can't complain about it really. I see it lasting another year. I don't feel anything is TRULY worth upgrading for at the moment.


Yeah their coverage is great but I am tired of the way they are treating customers. The share everything scam really set me over the edge, it's clearly setup for you to go over. Don't forget Verizon will be deploying VoLTE next year, then it's all data :-\

Coverage isn't everything, I can do fine without LTE and the monthly bill. Picked up my Gnex around June and ordered a 4 when it first went on sale. Tired of the horrible battery life and signal issues with the Gnex. The gsm Gnex am testing on tmobile monthly 4G is beast on battery, it last all day :-D

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Don Serrot (Feb 11, 2012)

I spent the last few months trying to get my parents to understand how evil the share everything plans are. They didn't listen to me and bought into it because of the unlimited talk and text. (Mostly because Grandma likes to call friends and gab for hours and they all have land lines. OOPS!) Almost immediately after the switch the announcement of the shift to VoLTE came out, and not gonna lie, an evil little part inside me laughed and said "I TOLD YOU SO!" The look on my mother's face when I told her... I almost thought she was going to bust down the door at the Verizon store and rip them a new one. I wonder how long before they decide to join me in prepayed land... XD


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

quickstang said:


> How about the HTC Droid DNA?
> 
> But I agree. As much as I want to leave Verizon for the price, the coverage is just to good to sacrifice, so i'll be waiting for something when my contract is up. It's not even a year yet, but with all of the AOKP nightlies & settings, I pretty much have my Nexus how I like it, it runs great & I can't complain about it really. I see it lasting another year. I don't feel anything is TRULY worth upgrading for at the moment.


I think the HTC Droid DNA would be worth the upgrade. I came from a DroidX and going from single core SoC / 854x480 to a dual core SoC / 1280x720 was a HUGE jump for me. IMO big hardware changes are worthy upgrades since rooting and the like give us the latest software.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

CaucasianAsian said:


> I think the HTC Droid DNA would be worth the upgrade. I came from a DroidX and going from single core SoC / 854x480 to a dual core SoC / 1280x720 was a HUGE jump for me. IMO big hardware changes are worthy upgrades since rooting and the like give us the latest software.


Yea I agree with that. Same boat for me, thinking of getting the DNA as well. Seems solid enough to ditch the gnex. Just sucks I have to pay full price.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pedxing (Jan 15, 2012)

I've been on Verizon since the launch of the og droid and it's been pretty good. Coverage is awesome and living in one of the first 10 lte cities has been nice. But.... speeds are dropping every month it seems like. When I was the only one I knew with lte and regularly got 25 mb speeds it was cool. Now 6 is the max I see. I'm at $181 all in a month including corp discounts. Compared to $45 for psuedo unlimited data and with etf on two phones but with selling the phones for current eBay prices I come out ahead about $500 in one year.

So I'm trying the prepaid route for couple of months (trying att vs T-Mobile resellers). It will be tough to leave unlimited data on one phone but Verizon is screwing us with making us pay full price so the total cost gets even worse after this year.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -iD (Jun 28, 2011)

Haha, I've been on VZW since it was GTE wireless and my hot new phone was a microtac, upgrading from a bag phone. Had a fling with sprint but the coverage just sucks. Hate to say it but if you travel and your devices value depends on it actually RINGING when somebody dials your number no matter where you are, then big red can do anything they want, because there simply isn't a real alternative.

tap'd on my Google Galaxy Nexus


----------



## TooLegit (Feb 3, 2012)

Read an Engadget article via ifixit that nexus 4 has late chip just has late disabled. Anyone know how likely it is we could see this enabled by the community? I'm guessing tho given how Verizon acts that not a chance in hell?

http://m.engadget.com/2012/11/16/ifixit-google-nexus-4-teardown-battery/?icid=eng_latest_art


----------



## Don Serrot (Feb 11, 2012)

It's already be chalked up to being either a leftover from the phone the Nexus 4 is built off of or the fact that it's also used for the other types of data communication (like an all in one type chip). Either way the phone still lacks an LTE antenna in there. Even if the chip could be activated to use the signal it wouldn't be able to do squat without the antenna.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Don Serrot said:


> It's already be chalked up to being either a leftover from the phone the Nexus 4 is built off of or the fact that it's also used for the other types of data communication (like an all in one type chip). Either way the phone still lacks an LTE antenna in there. Even if the chip could be activated to use the signal it wouldn't be able to do squat without the antenna.


Yeah, that's correct and mostly coincidental that it has LTE communication built into it as most of the Gobi modem chipsets do that. The modem chipsets Qualcomm use generally implement all types of cellular communication and this one is no different. Regardless of the hardware, good luck getting it on Verizon, because it won't happen (without official vzw support) even if it were theoretically possible. Also it's the same modem chipset that's in the iphone 5 (the mdm9x15 series).


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

I don't see Google "never" making another LTE compliant Nexus. I think the technology of multiple cores plus other hardware advancements will allow the Google vision of the nexus possible on LTE in respect to power consumption. The DNA has a larger screen and gets better battery life than the gnex on extended batt....so it is possible.

I went back and forth even nearly sold my GNEX to make the switch to Nexus 4 on T-Mobile. Painfully weighing every aspect of coverage and pricing. I currently have an unlimited data plan and can continue this indefinitely with unsubsidized phones. It looks great in the short term, sticking it to the man and saving money every month. Then comes the fine print. $50-$70 a month for 4G which throttles back to 2G upon hitting a limit of 5gigs or less. This seems doable for most folks but I LIVE off my data connection working away from home I video chat, watch movies, stream music, and use the cloud for everything storage wise. It isn't uncommon for me to bust 15gigs a month.

Even with that said I figured changing habits and using more wifi hotspots etc I could adjust.....then it hit me....WHY? We all love Google and the freedom a Nexus provides and foam at the mouth when a new Nexus hits..I get it. Imagine however a LTE variant is released at 299.00 every year or two. Buying a new Nexus off the play store every year would be a breeze with unlimited LTE to boot. All that plus awesome devs making the newest OS releases available for the gnex whats the point at all?

Thats my take as an unlimited contract holder....you're (I almost was) crazy to ditch an unlimited plan for a hspa+ only Nexus running the same software as my G-Nex. Now if I was forced into the crappy tiered share plans I would jump ship fast as I could.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

My contract ends in march. I really would like to switch but the 16gb internal storage is killer for me. I'm prolly going to stay with vzw. But my next phone will be off contract. I love my unlimited data.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

psycho_maniac said:


> My contract ends in march. I really would like to switch but the 16gb internal storage is killer for me. I'm prolly going to stay with vzw. But my next phone will be off contract. I love my unlimited data.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Ever
Honestly if I were you I would begin the process of learning to shift any reliance on storage to the cloud and streaming. I have gigs of music on play, my pictures and videos upload to picasa and G+ the moment wifi is connected, and all files and other stuff are on drive. Between these things I probably have over 30gigs of data. Max amount I've ever had on my sd was 2gigs tops and that was mainly roms. Physical sd cards will slowly vanish from high end phones so getting used to that will benefit you and those that seem to care.


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

I come nowhere close to using a lot of data. Most of the time I barely use 3 GBs of data a month on my Unlimited Verizon Data Plan but really it's the principle of it all, I don't want to have to worry about some arbitrary number. Do I need unlimited data? No. But not having to worry about going over some number is a great feeling.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

mcp770 said:


> Ever
> Honestly if I were you I would begin the process of learning to shift any reliance on storage to the cloud and streaming. I have gigs of music on play, my pictures and videos upload to picasa and G+ the moment wifi is connected, and all files and other stuff are on drive. Between these things I probably have over 30gigs of data. Max amount I've ever had on my sd was 2gigs tops and that was mainly roms. Physical sd cards will slowly vanish from high end phones so getting used to that will benefit you and those that seem to care.


I like to travel in places that dont have good service. so the cloud storage scares me. I do love it. I love google play, but honestly I love technology and internet but depending on somebody else for storage.... I just dont like that lol


----------



## erockk13 (Sep 14, 2012)

psycho_maniac said:


> I like to travel in places that dont have good service. so the cloud storage scares me. I do love it. I love google play, but honestly I love technology and internet but depending on somebody else for storage.... I just dont like that lol


I agree.. I have about 14 gigs of music on play cloud and all my pics and vids get uploaded automatically to drop box, but I still have about 6 gigs of music on my storage along with several more.gigs of videos.. I go out to the desert with my truck and go camping, and there's hardly 1x service out there, need the real space for situations like that..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## zerocool79346 (Jan 10, 2012)

I've got unlimited so I could go cloud based if I felt like it, but I love having my music collection on the device (16+ gigs) so I really don't think I could downgrade to a 16 GB phone which is actually why I'm not thinking harder about updating to the DNA.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickstang (Feb 6, 2012)

zerocool79346 said:


> I've got unlimited so I could go cloud based if I felt like it, but I love having my music collection on the device (16+ gigs) so I really don't think I could downgrade to a 16 GB phone which is actually why I'm not thinking harder about updating to the DNA.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


But the thing is, you don't NEED the collection on the device. This is why many people whine & cry over phone storage. I'm not saying you, but people claim 16GB will never be enough. This is what products like ipod nanos & touches classics & mp3 players are for. They're getting so small & cheap it's worth it. Not only that but the battery lasts much longer. I have a Sansa Clip I got for $30 for 4GB with expandable memory & I use it for working out. That's it. I then have a refurbished 160GB classic that is used in the car with all my music connected to the USB of my deck. Then on occasion I stream from my phone in the car, but the rest is done over Wi-Fi.

This is why I will never complain about storage on a phone. 16GB is more than enough.

I also don't want to use my phone for constant media. Phones batteries have a long way to go, they get too damn hot, & I get tired of trying to find a place to always charge it.

Just my opinion , but this is why some of us will have the newer phones & some won't. People also can't complain about carrying 2 devices. Look at the new iPod nano. It's so small you'd barely know it's in your pocket.

Sent from my 4.1.2 JB Beast running AOKP nightlies & Glados 2.1
I can killz iPhone?


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

quickstang said:


> But the thing is, you don't NEED the collection on the device. This is why many people whine & cry over phone storage. I'm not saying you, but people claim 16GB will never be enough. This is what products like ipod nanos & touches classics & mp3 players are for. They're getting so small & cheap it's worth it. Not only that but the battery lasts much longer. I have a Sansa Clip I got for $30 for 4GB with expandable memory & I use it for working out. That's it. I then have a refurbished 160GB classic that is used in the car with all my music connected to the USB of my deck. Then on occasion I stream from my phone in the car, but the rest is done over Wi-Fi.
> 
> This is why I will never complain about storage on a phone. 16GB is more than enough.
> 
> ...


ok sure, but most of us dont like to carry around multiple devices everyday. for me thats why i got rid of my classic and touch when i got my dx back in the day.


----------



## zerocool79346 (Jan 10, 2012)

quickstang said:


> ok sure, but most of us dont like to carry around multiple devices everyday. for me thats why i got rid of my classic and touch when i got my dx back in the day.


This.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

Hopefully whenever I get a new phone I wont sell my current phone and can just use that as my mp3 player. Seems silly to just use a gnex as a media player though. I love this phone so much.


----------



## quickstang (Feb 6, 2012)

You have to wonder down the road if 8GB or 16GB will be the norm or if 16GB & higher will be? Cost I think is the biggest issue. Maybe way down the road the cloud will be the norm. At least put a micro SD card slot in phones.

Sent from my 4.1.2 JB Beast running AOKP nightlies & Glados 2.1
I can killz iPhone?


----------



## Don Serrot (Feb 11, 2012)

If I may, I threw this out in another topic a while back, and I'll do so here now. When the issue of storage capacity comes up there is a fairly easy solution for people with rooted devices. There is an app (requires root) that lets you use an SD card via an OTG cable. The OTG cables are like... $2. There are a few people using this with the Nexus 7 to add some extra storage, could easily do the same with a Nexus 4 I'm sure. Load up all the music and movies onto the SD card and keep the OTG cable close by. Would that be an extra thing to carry? Yes, but then you'd accomplish both goals of having the latest and greatest AND having all your stuff in you pocket instead of in the cloud.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Don Serrot said:


> If I may, I threw this out in another topic a while back, and I'll do so here now. When the issue of storage capacity comes up there is a fairly easy solution for people with rooted devices. There is an app (requires root) that lets you use an SD card via an OTG cable. The OTG cables are like... $2. There are a few people using this with the Nexus 7 to add some extra storage, could easily do the same with a Nexus 4 I'm sure. Load up all the music and movies onto the SD card and keep the OTG cable close by. Would that be an extra thing to carry? Yes, but then you'd accomplish both goals of having the latest and greatest AND having all your stuff in you pocket instead of in the cloud.


That's great for a tablet but awful for a phone IMO. I don't want an OTG cable and a usb thumb drive attached to my phone.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> That's great for a tablet but awful for a phone IMO. I don't want an OTG cable and a usb thumb drive attached to my phone.


Yeah, nothing like going around with your phone having something dangling off it at the bottom...


----------



## Don Serrot (Feb 11, 2012)

Hey, didn't phone charm thingys used to be all the rage? Just think, you could have an awesome hip looking SD CARD charm hanging off your phone! And not only that, but IT COULD ACTUALLY SERVE A PURPOSE! Aw yeah! I can feel the relic of the past making a comeback! XD


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

quickstang said:


> You have to wonder down the road if 8GB or 16GB will be the norm


Stop it. Stop it right now. lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I switched off Verizon because of Verizon...

When VZW was the only carrier in the world to encrypt the bootloader on the GS3, I knew then & there what their intentions for the future were.


----------



## zerocool79346 (Jan 10, 2012)

I think 16GB will increasingly become the norm for sure as carriers and Google put pressure on the OEMs to cause the switch to the cloud. I'm not entirely against it, and really the only way that it will hurt me is with my music, but it's just another reason for me to keep my unlimited data until Verizon forces me off.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Just read that there may be an LTE Nexus 4 out for the holidays.

Hardware wise, what's better Nexus 4 or HTC DNA?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> Just read that there may be an LTE Nexus 4 out for the holidays.
> 
> Hardware wise, what's better Nexus 4 or HTC DNA?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Build wise I think the n4 is, but the display on the DNA is getting good reviews. But I haven't seen either in person yet so I'm just speculating.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## itznfb (Aug 22, 2012)

Art Vandelay said:


> Just read that there may be an LTE Nexus 4 out for the holidays.
> 
> Hardware wise, what's better Nexus 4 or HTC DNA?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


DNA is massive. Doesn't fit in my pocket. Nexus 4 easily fits in my pocket. They basically have the same hardware though. In hand... the Nexus 4 is amazing while the DNA just feels like another phone.

After using a Nexus device I can't ever see going back to Sense/Touchwiz/Blur. IMO there is no better smartphone experience than running a stable AOSP JellyBean. And you can't get more stable than Nexus.


----------



## drose6102 (Aug 14, 2011)

itznfb said:


> DNA is massive. Doesn't fit in my pocket. Nexus 4 easily fits in my pocket. They basically have the same hardware though. In hand... the Nexus 4 is amazing while the DNA just feels like another phone.
> 
> After using a Nexus device I can't ever see going back to Sense/Touchwiz/Blur. IMO there is no better smartphone experience than running a stable AOSP JellyBean. And you can't get more stable than Nexus.


You sir are winning. The screen on the 4 is beautiful, its a huge jump from the galaxy nexus. It flies no matter what the task.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

drose6102 said:


> You sir are winning. The screen on the 4 is beautiful, its a huge jump from the galaxy nexus. It flies no matter what the task.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


alright you guys done rubbing it in? bring the damn phone to verizon already google!!! I wish i could just drop VZW and switch to tmo but sadly its not that simple


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

itznfb said:


> DNA is massive. Doesn't fit in my pocket. Nexus 4 easily fits in my pocket. They basically have the same hardware though. In hand... the Nexus 4 is amazing while the DNA just feels like another phone.
> 
> After using a Nexus device I can't ever see going back to Sense/Touchwiz/Blur. IMO there is no better smartphone experience than running a stable AOSP JellyBean. And you can't get more stable than Nexus.


I agree with everything here. I would also like to add that I love the power button on the side. I just makes sense to be there with such a huge screen and phone screens going up in length and not really width.


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

The contract on my wife's line just ended and mine is up 5/2013 ... gonna order her an N4 and get her on a T-Mobile month-to-month plan (she's gonna be my guinea pig for 6 months







). If all goes well I will follow suite come next May; been satisfied with Verizon's service, and of course their coverage, all these years, but the constant changes to find way to get more of our money coupled with their "man-handling" of the devices with their bloat and lock downs are enough to make me want to switch. 
Map shows T-Mobile with decent looking coverage around the Metro Atlanta area, so maybe this will be a blessing in disguise for us ... giving up Verizon's unlimited 4G is gonna be tough though, but gaining my cellular freedom in the end I think is worth the trade-off!! <best Mel Gibson as William Wallace impression> FFFRREEEEEDDDOOMMMM!!!!! </best Mel Gibson as William Wallace impression> LOL


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

yarly said:


> If they drop the price of it eventually by 50-100 or so, I might pick it up and use a prepaid service on it just to test out how Tmobile or AT&T is around here while keeping my Gnexus as my main phone. Eventually I want to switch, but no rush and might as well test it out to see if I should first for a while.


Basically what I'm doing but I already ordered the N4








I'm not sure I'd expect the price to drop anytime soon, I think the price point Google is selling these for is already pretty phenomenal, and they don't seem to have any trouble unloading them.

Fortunately, I'm in a position where I can get an AT&T plan with 2000 minutes, unlimited messaging, and 3GBs of data for $40/mo. I've been on Verizon for as long as I've had a cell phone, and I've always been curious about trying a different carrier and I just so happen to have a perfect opportunity to do so now. I won't be canceling my Verizon line (unlimited data/gnex) right away though, at least until I determine the AT&T service will be satisfactory.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

T-mobile, in my area, seems to be around 400-600kB/s down and 200-250kB/s up (note that's kilobytes and not kilobits). Pretty much just slightly better 3G from Verizon.


----------



## ick (Oct 23, 2011)

CaucasianAsian said:


> Since I am one of the grandfathered Unlimited data users switching isn't an option. (for me anyway)
> 
> Do I want the N4? OH HELL YEA! But unless it comes to VZW I'll be sticking with my GNex. Keeping an eye on the HTC DROID DNA/ J Butterfly/ HTC DLX/ whatever they wanna call it.


Yeah, but just wait until you try and get an subsidized phone the next time you want to update... your grandfathered plan will be kaput! I just got off the phone with Verizon yesterday to ask them about this. The only way you'll be able to keep your grandfathered plan is to by a Verizon compatible CDMA/LTE phone used or pay full price for a new one. As an earlier poster had said I'm changing because of their new policies that are getting too expensive. Even my grandfathered unlimited plan is hovering about $100 a month... I can get an unlimited plan on an HSPA+ network for half that and most of the friends I know that have it are getting equal if not better speeds than I am on my two year old Droid Charge. Not leaving Verizon for the phone... literally leaving them for $greener$ pastures.


----------



## WorldPeaceAndStuff (May 13, 2012)

85 a month, 450 minutes and unlimited texts and data. Plus buying phones like s3 in a few months won't be so bad. Guess I'm sticking with Verizon for foreseeable future.


----------



## tizzmahnizz (Jul 16, 2011)

Im taking the nexus 4 as opportunity to enter the world of unlocked gsm phones.Verizon has porked us tbolt owners. So prepaid and ill just keep using my bolt as file and music storage/player


----------



## jadsru1 (Sep 22, 2011)

bagheadinc said:


> I'd never choose a carrier based on a phone.


for this one you should


----------



## neowiz73 (Aug 1, 2011)

I plan to get away from Verizon not because of the Nexus 4, but I plan to get a Nexus 4 to enable me to leave Verizon. Since the recent changes in the past year I'm not to happy with the direction Verizon is going plus I'm just fed up with locked phones. AT&T has been pretty fair for the most part from what I've seen in their recent changes. You can still go with the old plans or the new ones. Plus there are old contracts out there to do a assumption of liability claim and get unlimited data with AT&T. and they are very cool with that... I've spoken to a local AT&T rep that seems very nice about all that. Unlike most Verizon reps I've ever spoken to, that are super nice to your face but then when it comes to the put up or shut up part... well they don't put up to well. Plus with my own phone in toe, I can go with AT&T right off the start OFF contract... which in the not to distant future it looks as though Google may be trying to make their own wireless carrier deal. So I'll be ready for that if it turns out to be really good.


----------



## jweimn (Aug 21, 2012)

grooves12 said:


> I plan to get away from Verizon not because of the Nexus 4, but I plan to get a Nexus 4 to enable me to leave Verizon. Since the recent changes in the past year I'm not to happy with the direction Verizon is going plus I'm just fed up with locked phones. AT&T has been pretty fair for the most part from what I've seen in their recent changes. You can still go with the old plans or the new ones. Plus there are old contracts out there to do a assumption of liability claim and get unlimited data with AT&T. and they are very cool with that... I've spoken to a local AT&T rep that seems very nice about all that. Unlike most Verizon reps I've ever spoken to, that are super nice to your face but then when it comes to the put up or shut up part... well they don't put up to well. Plus with my own phone in toe, I can go with AT&T right off the start OFF contract... which in the not to distant future it looks as though Google may be trying to make their own wireless carrier deal. So I'll be ready for that if it turns out to be really good.


Verizon will let you keep your plan not sure what your talking about. Only thing you will loose is unlimited data. Atts policies are almost identical

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

jweimn said:


> Verizon will let you keep your plan not sure what your talking about. Only thing you will loose is unlimited data. Atts policies are almost identical
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


Yeah people THINK the grass is always greener though. AT&T doesn't have unlimited and their service sucks. T-Mobile has unlimited and their service sucks. I'll take VzW shared data with great service anyday over leaving for a phone.


----------



## zerocool79346 (Jan 10, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> Yeah people THINK the grass is always greener though. AT&T doesn't have unlimited and their service sucks. T-Mobile has unlimited and their service sucks. I'll take VzW shared data with great service anyday over leaving for a phone.


Doesn't work for people like me that use 2-6GB a month individually.


----------



## davey11 (Jul 14, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Yeah people THINK the grass is always greener though. AT&T doesn't have unlimited and their service sucks. T-Mobile has unlimited and their service sucks. I'll take VzW shared data with great service anyday over leaving for a phone.


When you say tmo or att sucks, I think you should clarify it's in YOUR area that it sucks. 
In my area, att coverage is about equal to vz. Granted vz's lte speed shreds hspa+ but with the extreme savings in monthly payments I get on st, I am happy.

Sent from my mako (







)


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Verizon and Nexus 4 is the most contradictory title since iPhone 4 and 4g.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

davey11 said:


> When you say tmo or att sucks, I think you should clarify it's in YOUR area that it sucks.
> In my area, att coverage is about equal to vz. Granted vz's lte speed shreds hspa+ but with the extreme savings in monthly payments I get on st, I am happy.
> 
> Sent from my mako (
> ...


I've traveled all over the US in the past 8 years and I can say without a doubt AT&T coverage sucks compared to Verizon.


----------



## davey11 (Jul 14, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I've traveled all over the US in the past 8 years and I can say without a doubt AT&T coverage sucks compared to Verizon.


You are probably spot on in your assessment. I have not been all over the country. All I said was in MY area they are equal.

The grass was definitely greener for me moving away from vz. Again let me say that vz and att coverage is equal in my area. I had the 450 nationwide plan with 1000 texts and I was paying about $95 a month. 
On st att, I paid $37 this month courtesy of a discounted ebay refill. (does vz do discounts?) This is for unlimited talk and text. I am at 1.5 gigs data so far and no throttling. Average about 2 to 6 mbps down. Feature phone users pay more than that. All this with no contract. 
Verizon is a very solid carrier but overpriced don't you think? 
Wouldn't you say that paying $37 versus $95, the grass is pretty green? 

Sent from my mako (







)


----------



## nibrwr (Jan 15, 2012)

This argument is invalid and belongs in a "My opinion on carriers" thread.

The Nexus 4 is NOT available on VZW. Therefore, it doesn't matter about CDMA service, price, and coverage.


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E (Jul 1, 2011)

Well if that's the case this whole thread is irrelevant... oh, wait. Kidding aside, it's unfortunate that this is the thread with the most activity for the N4. But on topic, as one who has had VZW, and now has an N4, I'd have made the trade for this if I hadn't left VZW already. That is bearing in mind we have LTE where I live. So it includes the HSPA+ downgrade.


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

AT&T still offers people their older legacy plans for those that don't want to have to "share everything."

There's lots of people who think that these new Share Everything plans only do one thing, make more money for the carriers. I'm one that thinks that way. For me to move the family to Verizon's Share Everything Plan, my bill would easily increase by nearly $60 a month. That's not good for me and my wallet.

Like I said AT&T at least allows you to choose their legacy phone plans and will continue to do so for the foreseeable future. With Verizon Wireless it's Share Everything if you are signing up for new service or go somewhere else. Personally, I think that stinks. AT&T was smart to keep the legacy plans around.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

zerocool79346 said:


> Doesn't work for people like me that use 2-6GB a month individually.


My sister's phone bill is 600 dollars cuz her kids and boyfriend used a total of 19gb


----------



## puffingonj (Nov 21, 2012)

The dare.....my first touchscreen phone..ah the memories of jumping off the boat phone in pocket

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## itznfb (Aug 22, 2012)

trparky said:


> AT&T still offers people their older legacy plans for those that don't want to have to "share everything."
> 
> There's lots of people who think that these new Share Everything plans only do one thing, make more money for the carriers. I'm one that thinks that way. For me to move the family to Verizon's Share Everything Plan, my bill would easily increase by nearly $60 a month. That's not good for me and my wallet.
> 
> ...


Verizon Wireless still offers individual plans. They only advertise share plans but all you have to do is ask for the individual plan and they will sign you up for it. It is about $20 cheaper per month.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

itznfb said:


> Verizon Wireless still offers individual plans. They only advertise share plans but all you have to do is ask for the individual plan and they will sign you up for it. It is about $20 cheaper per month.


Really now, because if you go to the Verizon Wireless web site and shop for plans those older legacy plans are nowhere to be seen. It's either Share Everything or Prepaid, nothing else. AT&T seems to be the only wireless carrier that is allowing people to choose the older legacy plans as versus their new "Share Plans" without having to jump through hoops to get it. *applauds AT&T for this smart decision*


----------



## droidnp (Jun 18, 2011)

Just ordered my Nexus 4 and once I receive it I will be going to T-Mobile and joining their prepaid monthly plan. Am grandfathered in on Verizon unlimited plan but their service and choice of phones and the way they handle updates is ridiculous.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## -iD (Jun 28, 2011)

yarly said:


> Verizon and Nexus 4 is the most contradictory title since iPhone 4 and 4g.


here's something more contradictory: cell service providers selecting and promoting phone models with limited storage and no SD card because "all your data is in the cloud" while they ask us to accept the reality that unlimited data is not a sustainable business model. If a smartphone is sold for feature like being a great music player or watching movies or playing games, you gotta give us either data or storage.

tap'd on my Google Galaxy Nexus


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

-iD said:


> here's something more contradictory: cell service providers selecting and promoting phone models with limited storage and no SD card because "all your data is in the cloud" while they ask us to accept the reality that unlimited data is not a sustainable business model. If a smartphone is sold for feature like being a great music player or watching movies or playing games, you gotta give us either data or storage.
> 
> tap'd on my Google Galaxy Nexus


I have unlimited data on my N4... T-Mobile, $70/month prepaid.

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## itznfb (Aug 22, 2012)

trparky said:


> Really now, because if you go to the Verizon Wireless web site and shop for plans those older legacy plans are nowhere to be seen. It's either Share Everything or Prepaid, nothing else. AT&T seems to be the only wireless carrier that is allowing people to choose the older legacy plans as versus their new "Share Plans" without having to jump through hoops to get it. *applauds AT&T for this smart decision*


You have to do it in the store or over the phone. There aren't any hoops other than it's not on the site.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## zerocool79346 (Jan 10, 2012)

psycho_maniac said:


> My sister's phone bill is 600 dollars cuz her kids and boyfriend used a total of 19gb


Exactly. I've hit 12 one month when I didn't have home Internet set up yet. I'm not leaving unlimited until Verizon kicks me off.


----------



## Infinite7154 (Feb 7, 2013)

I missed out on Verizon's unlimited data plans. By the time I got there it was all about "Share Everything". I ate the $350 etf because I wanted out of the contract and I wasn't happy my Verizon GNex wasn't getting the updates from Google in a timely fashion. Once I heard about the Nexus 4, I did some research and found out about T-Mobile and Straight Talk pre-paid. Asked my sister, who was on T-Mobile, about the service. Gave my girlfriend my GNex (she has unlimited data), sold my S3 for $400 and bought my Nexus 4. Got the $70 pre-paid plan. Now looking to get the $30 plan from T-Mobile. 5gb's is plenty and i'll use GrooVe IP for my phone calls. I'm saving over $1,200 over a 2 year period by switching from Verizon to pre-paid. Pure Profit


----------



## mAlfunkti0n (Aug 15, 2011)

My Nexus 4 arrives today, March 29th is the last day for my contract on Verizon. I am paying the ETF for my wife's line and moving to Straight Talk (AT&T) $45 plan. We will save a small fortune doing so, and have better devices. I am over Verizon's anti-consumer stance on everything. Finally doing as they say .. "vote with your wallet".

Good riddance Verizon.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

mAlfunkti0n said:


> My Nexus 4 arrives today, March 29th is the last day for my contract on Verizon. I am paying the ETF for my wife's line and moving to Straight Talk (AT&T) $45 plan. We will save a small fortune doing so, and have better devices. I am over Verizon's anti-consumer stance on everything. Finally doing as they say .. "vote with your wallet".
> 
> Good riddance Verizon.


Have fun with your 2gb of data.


----------



## nibrwr (Jan 15, 2012)

psycho_maniac said:


> Have fun with your 2gb of data.


You can get more than 2GB from ST, but don't stream any video or tether. I was throttled around 800MB from watching YouTube and Netflix.


----------



## WorldPeaceAndStuff (May 13, 2012)

Not only does Verizon cap your data now they ask you to share that limit with all your devices thus multiplying the chance of an overage. I have unlimited, pay 85 a month, and have no qualms craiglisting my next Verizon phone but I can still see the evil in what they're doing.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

In all honestly Its worth it to buy a 600 dollar phone. I think this because My sister just got a 600 dollar phone bill, so when i get a new phone I'm pretty much paying for one bill that used 19gb of data and i have unlimited. Just will take awhile to upgrade. I wonder if there are a lot of other people who are trying to keep there unlimited.


----------



## kirdroid (Sep 25, 2011)

I hope Verizon or sprint never get another nexus device. Useless closed CDMA networks.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mAlfunkti0n (Aug 15, 2011)

psycho_maniac said:


> You can get more than 2GB from ST, but don't stream any video or tether. I was throttled around 800MB from watching YouTube and Netflix.


I am an IT guy, so my entire 9 hour (or more .. sadly) work day is either at home or the office where I have a wifi connection all day long, that doesn't really bother me.


----------



## WorldPeaceAndStuff (May 13, 2012)

Pandora is how I run my data up. That and navigation going every minute I'm in a car easily gets me 3gb a month. I use WiFi 100% of the time I can use it too.

Since I moved and haven't set up wireless I've been on data more than WiFi. Even with that I'm probably not going over 6gb. That kind of overage on a 2gb limit would be murder yet you don't even realize you're going over. Back in the 90s you got less minutes and features and as the business grew you got more for less. With data they are going the opposite direction and it's purely profit as once infrastructure is built they sit back and collect till 5g comes out.

Someone should correlate the days they announced ends to unlimited data then map the change in their stock price. Should tell you all you need to know.


----------



## mAlfunkti0n (Aug 15, 2011)

I should state I am by no means saying because my usage is low everyone should be, obviously usage will differ greatly from person to person. I rarely use GPS in the car, only if I am unsure of where I am going. We have a good station now in Cincinnati so I use the radio quite a bit, or listen to NPR if I just want to have someone talk to me. We also use Spotify with offline mode and several playlists sync'd.

I would prefer to have unlimited, maybe that will happen again one day but until then I would rather pay a lot less.


----------

